# Eddie Bauer Rememberance Day Sale - enraging bad taste or so-what?



## McG (8 Nov 2010)

Normally I would write this off as very distasteful but not worth the any of my attention/time for comment.  However, I've notice a lot of buzz on this.  It seems the company has had years of success with their Veterans Day sales in the US (a day for celebrating the living heroes) and assumed that could be duplicated on in Canada around Remembrance Day (a more somber day for remembering those maimed or killed).

... I suppose my question is, while the use of Remembrance Day as a means to flog merchandise is in horribly bad taste, is this really surprising (or even new) from the consumerist retail industry?  Maybe we need to contract Disney to protect the Remembrance Day image along side that of the Mountie.


----------



## RubberTree (8 Nov 2010)

I think it's new to Canada...but not surprising coming from an American based company. As far as I'm concerned its just an indicator of how different America and Canada's views are on the meaning of November 11th. Distasteful? Yes, but I think it was simply poorly thought out on Eddie Bauer's behalf. I would like to think if they knew and understood our Remembrance Day mentality they wouldn't have initiated the sale.


----------



## xena (8 Nov 2010)

I don't like it.

But then, take into consideration the fact that I don't like most holiday sales, and the idea of stores being open on Holidays and Sundays in general.  I'm just a curmudgeon, I guess...


----------



## gun runner (8 Nov 2010)

You can expect this all the time..commercialism over tradition. The fact is that the First World War is history, with but a handfull of veterans left, is something that people do not care about much anymore. The Second World War, Korean conflict, and the First Gulf war are all facing the same fate. The rememberance of actions of our brave lost, and those who survived are just an excuse to skip class now at school, instead of attending the assemblies. It is amazing how a single generation can change things. Business is no different...anything to make a buck, as long as it is done after 12 noon! For shame. My :2c:. Ubique


----------



## LineJumper (8 Nov 2010)

MCG said:
			
		

> Maybe we need to contract Disney to protect the Remembrance Day image along side that of the Mountie.



As long as it keeps those 'white poppy' people away from me.  :threat:


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (8 Nov 2010)

Bad taste.


----------



## Swingline1984 (8 Nov 2010)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Bad taste.



I agree.  What were they thinking (other than profit margin)?  Nevermind, answered my own question.


----------



## Cdnleaf (8 Nov 2010)

Disappointing / unfortunately not surprising. Wonder if they'll have a Ladies Wear Sale on December 6th? (École Polytechniqe)


----------



## Thompson_JM (9 Nov 2010)

cdnleaf said:
			
		

> ...Wonder if they'll have a Ladies Wear Sale on December 6th?...



Zing......

Very bad taste, and until I hear some sort of apology for it, I'll be taking my business elsewhere...

You know, you would think a little bit of market research could have gone a loooooong way here....


----------



## ModlrMike (9 Nov 2010)

Shades of when GM sold the Chevy Nova in South America. A failure to fully understand the country you're doing business in.


* Nova = No Va = doesn't go


----------



## Journeyman (9 Nov 2010)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Shades of when GM sold the Chevy Nova in South America. A failure to fully understand the country you're doing business in.
> 
> Nova = No Va = doesn't go


Much like the UN's Mitsubishi Pajero trucks on one tour. Apparently to the Argentine Bn, Pajero means......well, testicles   ;D


----------



## Danjanou (9 Nov 2010)

Very poor taste and already sent them a nasty gram email which I'm sure was auto deleted.  :


----------



## TimBit (9 Nov 2010)

But then, don't forget. Rememberance Day is one of the highest-grossing sales day in the NCR... ah, all those public servants honouring the memory of veterans by spending that somber day spending away... Hey, it's good for the economy! 

 :


----------



## Danjanou (9 Nov 2010)

It appears Eddie Bauer isn't the only one

http://www.majumdar.org/shopping/sears-canada-remembrance-day-sale-lest-we-forget-our-bottom-line/

Sears has also lost my business from now on.


----------



## vonGarvin (9 Nov 2010)

I would file this under "so what?"  Just as some groups were (and still are) against Sunday shopping, the consumers voted with their collective wallets.  If Eddie Bauer, Sears or Kwik-E-Mart wish to be open for business on (insert holiday name here), then so be it.


----------



## Neill McKay (9 Nov 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> If Eddie Bauer, Sears or Kwik-E-Mart wish to be open for business on (insert holiday name here), then so be it.



And to hell with their employees?


----------



## Journeyman (9 Nov 2010)

N. McKay said:
			
		

> And to hell with their employees?


Two separate issues. Remembrance Day isn't a holiday, so the employees are no more entitled to a day off than on Hallowe'en or Kick-a-Ginger Day. 

The original topic was not that Eddie Bauer was open on November 11th, but that they chose to link it to a tacky sales promotion.


----------



## Strike (9 Nov 2010)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> It appears Eddie Bauer isn't the only one
> 
> http://www.majumdar.org/shopping/sears-canada-remembrance-day-sale-lest-we-forget-our-bottom-line/
> 
> Sears has also lost my business from now on.



The Sears one is from 2008.  They probably got enough backlash that they decided not to follow that trend again.


----------



## vonGarvin (9 Nov 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Two separate issues. Remembrance Day isn't a holiday, so the employees are no more entitled to a day off than on Hallowe'en or Kick-a-Ginger Day.


Wait a minute: Kick-a-Ginger day isn't a stat holiday?  ;D


			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> The original topic was not that Eddie Bauer was open on November 11th, but that they chose to link it to a tacky sales promotion.


I actually forgot that Remembrance Day isn't a nationally recognised statutory holiday.  Here in NB it's recognised as such.  Anyway, I think that most sales promotions are tacky by definition.    I mean, I'd still shop at Leon's in spite of their "ho-ho-hold the taxes" ads that mock Christmas (IMHO).


----------



## George Wallace (9 Nov 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> I mean, I'd still shop at Leon's in spite of their "ho-ho-hold the taxes" ads that mock Christmas (IMHO).



And I just thought it was insulting to those with a speech impediment.


----------



## Journeyman (9 Nov 2010)

Whereas I thought it was insulting to those street-corner 'ho's   ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (9 Nov 2010)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Whereas I thought it was insulting to those street-corner 'ho's   ;D


Whoa, whoa, whoa!  If they be dissin' da hos......


;D


----------



## dapaterson (9 Nov 2010)

... and another army.ca topic spirals down into Radio Chatter...


----------



## xena (9 Nov 2010)

Hey, at least we're consistent!   ;D


----------



## McG (9 Nov 2010)

On the topic of bad taste, Christmas, Remembrance Day, and consumerist-driven retail industry: I have always hated the flooding of Christmas decorations & promotions that pour into stores and television ads right after Halloween.  I don't think Remembrance Day should be used as a commercial sales gimmick, but I have always thought it disrespectful that it be overwhelmed by messaging for the commercial Christmas (which has little to do with the real Christmas).  Can't the shopping malls just take a neutral autumn theme until mid-month?


----------



## xena (9 Nov 2010)

Found this on the EB Facebook page.

http://www.facebook.com/notes/eddie-bauer/remembrance-day-response/158426524198964

We appreciate the feedback we’ve been getting from our Canadian customers about Remembrance Day. We are sensitive to this matter and have adjusted our marketing and communication accordingly. We regret any offense that may have been taken to our sale.



By way of background, every year in the U.S. we join other American retailers in holding a Veterans Day Sale. This year we wanted to extend similar sale offers to our Canadian customers. However, please be assured we will no longer market this promotion as a Remembrance Day sale.



Thank you for your feedback around this event.



Neil Fiske

President & CEO

Eddie Bauer


----------



## vonGarvin (9 Nov 2010)

Classy, I'll give them that.


----------



## Brutus (9 Nov 2010)

This seems to be a case of EB's ignorance of the differences between the US Veterans Day and our Rememberance Day, and not a case of them just ignoring the obvious bad taste in search of some dollars.

I think we can call off the dogs, or no?


----------



## 57Chevy (9 Nov 2010)

Maybe they could collect all the taxes generated from sales on November 11th 
and transfer it to the veterans.
Perhaps by dropping it into the Poppy Fund. 8)


----------



## gun runner (10 Nov 2010)

Technoviking might have a point...we can p!$$ and moan all we want,it probably won't change the outcome. They are all valid and honourable reasons for the displeasure we all feel about thie issue,but at the end of the day it is all for naught. Brothers and sisters in arms,we are a minority in the grand scheme of things. On Rememberance Day, attend, and reflect, and have a drink or two for our loved and lost. I know I will. Ubique.


----------



## Kat Stevens (10 Nov 2010)

In other news, Wal-Mart announced today that on April 20th 2011 it will launch it's first annual Columbine Day Sale.  All AR variant rifles are %30 off, first 80 customers to buy more than 1000 rounds in any calibre get a free camouflage hoodie.


----------



## Cdnleaf (10 Nov 2010)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> In other news, Wal-Mart announced today that on April 20th 2011 it will launch it's first annual Columbine Day Sale.  All AR variant rifles are %30 off, first 80 customers to buy more than 1000 rounds in any calibre get a free camouflage hoodie.


 :whiteflag:  I thought my Dec 6th ref was bad; nothing like a Vet schoolin a newbie.


----------



## Redeye (10 Nov 2010)

They recovered reasonably well - it does appear that this was a classic case of a business misreading cultural differences in its markets.  Their apology seems reasonable, fortunately they won't be stupid enough to do it again.

(My ex-RSM suggested I might only be angry about it because I couldn't find anything at the sale)


----------



## mariomike (10 Nov 2010)

Redeye said:
			
		

> (My ex-RSM suggested I might only be angry about it because I couldn't find anything at the sale)



One thing for sure, their sale got a lot of free advertising.


----------



## gaspasser (10 Nov 2010)

I feel it would be just as disgusting as having a SALE on December 7th...just as crase and of low taste.~~~

Lest WE Forget, ALWAYS...


----------



## mariomike (10 Nov 2010)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> I feel it would be just as disgusting as having a SALE on December 7th...just as crase and of low taste.~~~
> 
> Lest WE Forget, ALWAYS...



December 7th is not a holiday. 
But, Memorial Day is: "Honors the nation's war dead from the Civil War onwards.":
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memorial_Day

Edit  to add:
"Rethinking Memorial Day. Let's Not Forget What It Means And The True Costs.":
http://mootee.typepad.com/innovation_playground/2010/05/rethinking-memorial-day-lets-not-forget-what-it-means.html
"For those Americans that are shopping happily in malls today, I am afraid you’ve forgotten what this day is for."

Google: "Memorial Day Sale".


----------



## Edward Campbell (10 Nov 2010)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> I feel it would be just as disgusting as having a SALE on December 7th...just as crase and of low taste.~~~
> 
> Lest WE Forget, ALWAYS...




Our American friends are _different_ from us; they are able, I guess to keep their personal memorializing and remembering separate from their "shop 'til you drop" urges.


----------



## RubberTree (11 Nov 2010)

The Willow park Wine and Spirit stores in Calgary also have a Remembrance Day sale...bottles of wine $1-$8, although they are quick to point out that they offer a minute of silence at 1100 to "Remember our Veterans". I've seen facebook pictures of this year's event...over 200 people lined up outside the store....lawnchairs in the parking lot before sun up. Sad.


----------



## MARS (11 Nov 2010)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Our American friends are _different_ from us; they are able, I guess to keep their personal memorializing and remembering separate from their "shop 'til you drop" urges.



They also, if I understand it correctly, _celebrate_ their living veterans on Nov 11th, which, as ERC pointed out in another thread, is not the same as our remembrance of our war dead on Nov 11th.  I read a FB comment from a recent US vet about this topic - he said something to the effect of "go ahead and shop, watch the game, have a cookout, etc...these are the _freedoms_ we fought/are fighting to preserve.

I thought it made a certain amount of sense, at least as far as Memorial Day goes.


----------



## mariomike (11 Nov 2010)

Sears also took some flak a couple of years ago:
http://forums.redflagdeals.com/sears-remembrance-day-sale-tuesday-nov-11-outrage-inspired-update-658316/
http://www.majumdar.org/shopping/sears-canada-remembrance-day-sale-lest-we-forget-our-bottom-line/


----------

